# How to tell if it's an OEM hood



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Found a hood and the stamp reads "9A 5 B".
Does this correspond with an OEM hood or a repro?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

most times the part will have a G M part sticker with a part number on it


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

blackplate65 said:


> most times the part will have a G M part sticker with a part number on it


Do you mean the repro one will have the sticker? I didn't think a 44 year old hood would still have a sticker on it, right?

Any suggestions for shipping from another state? Little items I've purchased off eBay, etc. are easy, but a hood seems like it would be a challenge. Would a body shop in the area be a good resource?


----------



## Original Goat (Apr 4, 2012)

MO Goat said:


> Do you mean the repro one will have the sticker? I didn't think a 44 year old hood would still have a sticker on it, right?
> 
> Any suggestions for shipping from another state? Little items I've purchased off eBay, etc. are easy, but a hood seems like it would be a challenge. Would a body shop in the area be a good resource?


FYI, I was going to ship a deck lid from Boise, Idaho to Northwestrn, Washington. UPS quoted me a $300 fee plus packaging.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^ get some insurance and have the seller take some good pics before packaging (esp if shipping UPS) these guys are brutal with packages IME, I would never use UPS or USPS to ship something like this. 

Consider truck frieght.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Since it's only about 4-5 hours away, sounds like a road trip is a better idea.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

How much is the seller asking if you don't mind?


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

$425 for an alleged 'perfect' hood. In the ballpark? Getting jammed?


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

no way i would have it shipped too many bad stories 
425 is a fair deal i think as long is it is a gm part 
the aftermarket parts are generaly lighter than an oem good luck


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

MO Goat said:


> $425 for an alleged 'perfect' hood. In the ballpark? Getting jammed?


Key word there is "Alleged" I don't think I have seen a "perfect hood" EVER. Maybe once or twice on garage kept, one owner or two owner cars. But for sale? NEVER EVER seen a perfect one. They all been bowed a little in the middle. Or repaired there. 

I have gone to look at a couple that were "perfect" only to find out they were real nice repair jobs, make sure you're getting what you're being sold.


----------

